# Screen Issues



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've recently started having issues with my screen and it recognizing touch input in areas.

There seems to be a strip at the bottom of the screen where it doesn't recognize input. I tested this with the touch test app, it just jumps over the area.

The wired thing is it seems like the size of the area changes. Also when I flash a new ROM it seems to go away and then come back.

Anyone had this happen or have any ideas?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

You're not alone....http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5151-Some-keyboard-letters-not-functioning..-Dead-screen-area

My replacement arrives today...I've heard it's a known issue by Verizon for the TB. All i had to do was call customer service and explain to them what was going on, tell them that I already tried their crappy "factory reset" solution and it did nothing, explained that I tried the stock keyboard, swype and swiftkey all with the same results. And explained that the inability to have the lower half of the screen correctly interpret my touches made the device useless and for the most part unuseable. After that she quickly apologized and offered to send me a "like new" factory replacement TB. The phone is under a year old and still covered by the factory warranty for issues like this. Just call customer service...and if they ask you how you did the factory reset make sure you tell them you did it via settings-->SD & phone storage--> Factory data reset. My rep asked me this..would have been funny if i had slipped and said i did it through Clockwork . Also, to not give them the option to have me go through a bunch of crap on the phone with them, I told her i left it in the car because it's useless as it sits. The dialer and keypad both reside in the area that is affected by this issue...two pretty important components of a smart phone.  Good luck.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I called them and told them I had already gone through all the troubleshooting and a replacement is on the way. I thought they would give me a hard time and make me go through a bunch of steps while they were on the phone.

Now I have to get it ready to send back.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I had similar issue. Brought it to local vzw store and had them try to select a wallpaper. When they couldn't do it, they suggested factory reset. Told them i did it the previous day (unroot, didn't tell them this part) and they ordered my replacement. Should have it by Tuesday.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

